# Simulacion de caja para 2 woofer de 10.



## gerardogt (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola que tal, soy nuevo escribiendo aunque llevo tiempo leyendo toda la info sobre audio y pensé después de leer y leer pensé en diseñarme un equipo de audio para la casa, por motivos económicos mi presupuesto para audio se ve reducido a utilizar woofers de no muy alta calidad, básicamente genéricos asiaticos de 10 pulgadas, aclaro soy de mexico.

Aquí les dejo la simulación que hice:
2 woofers de 10"
2 medios de 5"
1 agudo de 4"

La caja mide 100x40x30 cm
la zona de medios tiene 24x40x30 cm
la zona de graves tiene 55x40x30 cm sin contar con el laberinto

la salida del laberinto es de  26x30x2 en la parte trasera tipo slot port.

Claramente no seguí ningún parámetro t/s por lo mismo que ningún parlante los tiene , espero puedan darme el visto bueno o encaminarme para conseguir algo medianamente bueno.
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2010)

gerardogt dijo:


> *Claramente no seguí ningún parámetro t/s por lo mismo que ningún parlante los tiene* , espero puedan darme el visto bueno o encaminarme para conseguir algo medianamente bueno.



Si los parlantes no tienen los parámetros T/S entonces HAY QUE MEDIRLOS y en el foro está el link al procedimiento correcto. SI vos no has hecho eso, no hay visto bueno posible.


----------



## gerardogt (Ago 2, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la recomendacion, en todo caso solo es una simulacion, mi pregunta es si con el equipo de medios y agudos se nivela la carga de graves que tiene 2 de 10", claramente todo seria triamplificado con crossover activo y todo es para un home cinema  que pretendo realizar en lo que resta del año.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2010)

gerardogt dijo:


> *mi pregunta es si con el equipo de medios y agudos se nivela la carga de graves que tiene 2 de 10"*, claramente todo seria triamplificado con crossover activo



Hummmm...si se nivela, pero no directamente, sino controlando la ganancia de los amplificadores y ajustándola según la *eficiencia *de los parlantes...claro que para saber la eficiencia hay que tener las espcificaciones...o medirlos


----------

